# West Central Night Snookin'



## JCGator (Feb 5, 2015)

last friday i launched the whipray around 9:30 for an all night snook session. We loaded up on all types of live bait (pilchards, pinfish, grunts, ladyfish) and planned to fish all night until it was gone. We were about to pack it in at 4:30am as the current slowed to a stop then all the sudden, THUMP! broke off. This repeated itself 5 more times and every time led to my 50# fluoro breaking off. this was the heaviest line i had tonight so i had to make it work. I retied and sent my last bait down to its demise and felt the familiar thump. I set the hook and the fight was on! She ran straight into the pilings and i could feel her banging around between them. I locked down the drag and drug her out into open water before loosening the drag to let her run. After several drag screaming runs in open water i finally got her to the boat. This is my first big snook since moving to tampa in february and the biggest snook i've ever caught. She measured in at 37". She was handled with extreme care for a quick picture then held along side the boat while we idled until she shook her head and took off. please excuse the devil eyes  ;D the redeye correction never works right.

Please remember to support these large fish horizontally with 2 hands and give them plenty of time to be revived until they decide they're ready to get away from you. Tight Lines...


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice one!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Patience & Persistence works!!!!! Great job. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Great way to end the night.  Funny how sometimes the last bait or last cast makes the whole trip!


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Excellent! Now go out and do with artificial or fly for a real challenge.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow! That's a whopper. Great to see it came out of local waters too! This has definitely been the year of the snook in Tampa. Great pic.


----------



## JCGator (Feb 5, 2015)

Got schooled by some more big fish last night. I had to make it a short trip so i'd be somewhat functional at work ;D. Broke off a HOG bigger than last weeks fish just after i got her free of the pilings. I think i've figured out a decent pattern so I'll be out again tonight.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

> Patience & Persistence works!!!!! Great job. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]



And a locked down drag!


----------



## howl (Jul 1, 2015)

That's awesome!


----------

